# Memorial Day Weekend Giveaway



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

******* GIVEAWAY THAT COULD BE YOURS FOR ONLY $15.00 **********
MEMORIAL DAY GIVEAWAY

***NEW AFX Super International Giveaway***
1st Place Prize - AFX SUPER INTERNATIONAL SET
2nd Place Prize - IWHEELS Auto World Xtraction Shell GMC Astro 95 n Tanker Trailer
3rd Place Prize - IWHEELS Auto World Xtraction Batmobile
4th Place Prize - Random Auto World Xtraction Slot Car
Everyone else receives a SlotsnStuff Flashlight Pen...
GIVEAWAY after all 40 Entrees are entered


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

How do we enter? I'm in! Got it figured out. thank you!

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to be in, how do we get 15 bucks to you?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great idea :thumbsup:... Is there a charity involved? With Memorial Day this weekend there are definitely some worthy ones front and center. :thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

There is no Charity connected to this Giveaway... It is basically a break even Giveaway for you... very little profit if any with these Holiday giveaways... This is the 3rd Giveaway.... Have a Safe and Happy Memorial Day... Andrew


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

3rd MEMORIAL DAY Giveaway
Drawing will be Video Taped


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> I would like to be in, how do we get 15 bucks to you?


 Were you able to get in?


----------

